# A Survey of Favourite Things



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2012)

Because who _doesn't_ love a long survey meme? Feel free to ignore any of these if you don't have a good answer. :D



Spoiler: for copy/pasting





```
[B]Music[/B]

[B]Favourite Artist:[/B]
[B]Favourite Album:[/B]
[B]Favourite Song:[/B]
[B]Favourite Composer:[/B]
[B]Favourite Genre:[/B]
[B]Favourite Album Art:[/B]

[B]Literature[/B]

[B]Favourite Author:[/B]
[B]Favourite Book:[/B]
[B]Favourite Series:[/B]
[B]Favourite Poet:[/B]
[B]Favourite Poem:[/B]
[B]Favourite Playwright:[/B]
[B]Favourite Play:[/B]
[B]Favourite Comic (incl. manga):[/B]

[B]Film/TV[/B]

[B]Favourite Live-Action Film:[/B]
[B]Favourite Director:[/B]
[B]Favourite Animated Film[/B]
[B]Favourite Live-Action TV Series:[/B]
[B]Favourite Animated TV Series:[/B]

[B]Games[/B]

[B]Favourite Video Game:[/B]
[B]Favourite Traditional Game:[/B]
[B]Favourite Video Game Series:[/B]
[B]Favourite Game Studio:[/B]

[B]Miscellaneous[/B]

[B]Favourite Colour:[/B]
[B]Favourite City:[/B]
[B]Favourite Animal:[/B]
[B]Favourite Season:[/B]
[B]Favourite Language:[/B]
```




*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Pink Floyd
*Favourite Album:* _Wish You Were Here_, Pink Floyd; _Trans-Europe Express_, Kraftwerk; _Red_, Guillemots
*Favourite Song:* _Wish You Were Here_, Pink Floyd
*Favourite Composer:* Modest Mussorgsky
*Favourite Genre:* Progressive rock
*Favourite Album Art:* _Dark Side of the Moon_, Pink Floyd; _Fragile_, Yes

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Ursula K. Le Guin, China Mieville, Haruki Murakami
*Favourite Book:* _The Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin
*Favourite Series:* _A Song of Ice and Fire_ by George R. R. Martin
*Favourite Poet:* T. S. Eliot
*Favourite Poem:* _The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock_
*Favourite Playwright:* Samuel Beckett
*Favourite Play:* _Waiting for Godot_ by Samuel Beckett
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _Sandman_ by Neil Gaiman

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _2001: A Space Odyssey_
*Favourite Director:* Sofia Coppola, Stanley Kubrick
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Princess Mononoke_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Battlestar Galactica (2003)
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar I guess

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Ocarina of Time, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, God of War 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* chess, 7 Wonders
*Favourite Video Game Series:* The Legend of Zelda
*Favourite Game Studio:* BioWare, Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* blue
*Favourite City:* Tokyo, London
*Favourite Animal:* giant anteater, flying fox, Pallas' cat, red panda
*Favourite Season:* autumn
*Favourite Language:* English


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2012)

(I don't listen to music)
(I don't read many books because I'm a slow reader so it feels like it takes way too much time  ...and I'm a slow reader because I don't read many books :( )

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Back to the Future
*Favourite Director:*
*Favourite Animated Film:* Wall-E
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Star Trek: The Next Generation
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Either My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic or Spongebob Squarepants I guess. I can't really think of any other animated shows I've watched recently.

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* I can never decide between Ocarina of time and Majora's Mask, so N64 Zelda in general I guess. (Funny how I don't even own an N64)
(Though speaking of Knights of the Old Republic, I'm playing that now since it's decided not to crash on Windows 7 any more and it's amaaaazing.)
*Favourite Traditional Game:* I'd like chess if I were any good at it. Monopoly maybe?
*Favourite Video Game Series:* The Legend of Zelda
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, Valve

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Orange
*Favourite City:* I've not been to enough cities to really have a favourite.
*Favourite Animal:* Domestic cat, fox
*Favourite Season:* Autumn
*Favourite Language:* Don't really have one. The only languages I know anything about are English and Welsh. English just feels dull and Welsh doesn't sound any good unless you're from the north.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 12, 2012)

Shit I remember these long survey meme things. These should happen more, I like them.
*
Music*

*Favourite Artist:* At the moment, whomever the people are who do the music for Homestuck.
*Favourite Album: *I... dunno, I don't really pay attention to albums. I guess if I had to pick I pretty much love most everything on coloUrs and mayhem (universe A).
*Favourite Song:* Cascade at the moment
*Favourite Composer: *Don't really have one.
*Favourite Genre:* I like just about everything.
*Favourite Album Art:* All of them.

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Call me uncultured but I haven't really read anything substantial in years because my mother keeps stealing all of my books. So I don't really have any favorite authors.
*Favourite Book:* Or books. 
*Favourite Series: *Nothing really oh god i need to read more
*Favourite Poet: *I don't particularly like poetry.
*Favourite Poem: *N/A 
*Favourite Playwright:* Do musicals count
*Favourite Play: *Because I fucking love musicals
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* I don't read comics unless webcomics count, I'm sad to say. There's no real comic stores around here 

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Right now I can safely give that title to Repo: The Genetic Opera, though as said, just about any musical will do. I also love The Room in that 'movie so terrible it's a work of art' way
*Favourite Director:* I don't particularly have a favorite.
*Favourite Animated Film: *Oh man do I have to answer this, I love animated movies I couldn't pick a favorite
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* At the current the only one I've actively watched in years is Firefly, and that's only 14 episodes long. Though I do have a passing interest in Doctor Who and need to get around to sitting down and watching more of that.
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* MLP:FiM (fuck the fandom though), Adventure Time, pre-movie Spongebob, loads of old 90's cartoons (which yes, I have watched again recently and can still say I love)

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game: *This is another one of those things where I couldn't really pick a set favorite just because I have so many
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Do tabletops count? Because I play Dungeons and Dragons quite a lot
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Zelda, Pokemon (of course), the old DKC series, Kingdom Hearts
*Favourite Game Studio:* Couldn't tell you.

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* PURPLE yes purple always purple clothes purple sheets purple bedroom purple fiance purple everything.
*Favourite City:* Uh. I don't really... have a favorite 
*Favourite Animal:* FOXES <3 also cats, but mostly foxes
*Favourite Season:* Autumn
*Favourite Language:* All of them. No seriously, I love all the languages.


----------



## Minish (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Rurutia, school food punishment
*Favourite Album:* Rurutia's _Water Forest_
*Favourite Song:* sfp's _free quiet_, Emilie Simon's _Alicia_
*Favourite Composer:* Kanno Yoko
*Favourite Genre:* j-pop, electronica
*Favourite Album Art:* Noe Venable's _The Summer Storm Journals_, Sakamoto Maaya's _Shounen Alice_

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* don't know!!
*Favourite Book:* _Snare_ by Katharine Kerr
*Favourite Series:* I guess Earthsea, HP & the Liveship Traders
*Favourite Poet:* Carol Ann Duffy, T.S. Eliot
*Favourite Poem:* _Demeter_ by Carol Ann Duffy
*Favourite Playwright:* dunno!
*Favourite Play:* dunno!
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Kamio Yoko's _Cat Street_

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* idk
*Favourite Director:* idk, Miyazaki?
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Spirited Away_ & _Princess Mononoke_, both Ghibli, _The Lion King_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* BtVS
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar:tLA

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Final Fantasy VII, PKMN Sapphire
*Favourite Traditional Game:* ummm. 7 Wonders (board game). I. guess......
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Final Fantasy, Pokemon, Ace Attorney, Rayman
*Favourite Game Studio:* eh, Nintendo, Squeenix

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* saffron, lavender, fuchsia, myrtle, lots of purples, pinks & blues, I have a lot of colour feelings
*Favourite City:* I like Tokyo a lot.
*Favourite Animal:* ummm! cats are pretty cool...... lions! also fish-eagles. I like lizards, too!
*Favourite Season:* late autumn, winter
*Favourite Language:* Arabic & Korean look quite pretty, but I only have decent enough knowledge of this and Japanese, which are both pretty interesting and fun. can I say linguistics.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Frank Turner. Ask me again tomorrow and I might change this opinion
*Favourite Album:* Porcupine Tree - In Absentia (for lack of a better choice)
*Favourite Song:* The Police - Every Breath You Take
*Favourite Composer:* П.И. Чайковский
*Favourite Genre:* Rock. I guess.
*Favourite Album Art:* The Wall

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Amélie Nothomb
*Favourite Book:* Hitchhiker's Guide to the galaxy
*Favourite Series:* no idea
*Favourite Poet:* Edgar Allan Poe
*Favourite Poem:*The  Raven
*Favourite Playwright:* Bertolt Brecht
*Favourite Play:* Die Dreigroschenoper
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* do not read comics

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Intouchables or Haevnen
*Favourite Director:* Darren Aronofsky
*Favourite Animated Film*: Corpse Bride
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Lost
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Family Guy

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Skyrim
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Mario
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Fifa series
*Favourite Game Studio:* don't care

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue
*Favourite City:* Reykjavik
*Favourite Animal:* Butterfly
*Favourite Season:* Spring
*Favourite Language:* Russian


----------



## Minish (Oct 12, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> *Favourite Traditional Game:* Mario


Uhhh I think this means stuff like board games. Or anything non-video game.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Queens of the Stone Age
*Favourite Album:* _Rated R_, Queens of the Stone Age
*Favourite Song:* ---
*Favourite Composer:* Ástor Piazzolla
*Favourite Genre:* Desert rock
*Favourite Album Art:* ---

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Italo Calvino
*Favourite Book:* _If on a winter's night a traveler_, Italo Calvino
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter series
*Favourite Poet:* ---
*Favourite Poem:* A poem about love and coffee I read in a magazine years ago, the title and author of which I have long since forgotten
*Favourite Playwright:* ---
*Favourite Play:* _Pygmalion_, George Bernard Shaw
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* If graphic novels count, then _The Arrival_, by Shaun Tan

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_, Peter Jackson; _Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain_, Jean-Pierre Jeunet 
*Favourite Director:* ---
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Les Triplettes de Belleville_, Sylvain Chomet
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _Monk; Sherlock; Game of Thrones_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Avatar: The Last Airbender; Samurai Jack_

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Portal 2; The Binding of Isaac; Fallout: New Vegas; BioShock_
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Cheat
*Favourite Video Game Series:* _The Legend of Zelda_
*Favourite Game Studio:* Amanita Design

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Black
*Favourite City:* Stockholm
*Favourite Animal:* House cat
*Favourite Season:* ---
*Favourite Language:* ---


----------



## Adriane (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music* (this isn't even _close_ to comprehensive)

*Favourite Artist:* Mike Frost
*Favourite Album:* _Composer's Collection: Percy Aldridge Grainger_, North Texas Wind Symphony
*Favourite Song:* "Watermelon Man", Herbie Hancock
*Favourite Composer (by era):* C.P.E. Bach; Franz Joseph Haydn; Edvard Grieg; Tōru Takemitsu; Eric Whitacre
*Favourite Genre:* Concert band
*Favourite Album Art:* _Tarkus_, Emerson, Lake, and Palmer

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Alexander Dumas
*Favourite Book:* _The Count of Monte Cristo_, Dumas
*Favourite Series:* _Harry Potter_, J.K. Rowling
*Favourite Poet:* e e cummings
*Favourite Poem:* _The Rime of the Ancient Mariner_, Samuel Taylor Coleridge
*Favourite Playwright:* Tennessee Williams
*Favourite Play:* _Doubt: A Parable_, John Patrick Shanley
*Favourite Musical:* next to normal, Tom Kitt, Brian Yorkey
*Favourite Comic:* _With the Light: Raising an Autistic Child_, Keiko Tobe

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ 
*Favourite Director:* I honestly have _no_ idea I don't really follow film
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Castle in the Sky_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _Glee_ (S1-2; I don't watch much TV)
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ (tie)

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Final Fantasy V
*Favourite Traditional Game:* chess
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* blue
*Favourite City:* Wiesbaden/Mainz
*Favourite Animal:* fox
*Favourite Season:* winter
*Favourite Language:* German


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* R.E.M.
*Favourite Album:* _Monster_, R.E.M. (1994) (if u dont like it ur wrong) 
*Favourite Song:* right now? Probably 'America' - Imagine Dragons
*Favourite Composer:* LAUGHS HARD
*Favourite Genre:* idk u___u i don't understand the nuances of music genre
*Favourite Album Art:* _Narrow Stairs_, Death Cab For Cutie (2008)

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* ugh. Angela Carter, I think
*Favourite Book:* _The God of Small Things_, Arundhati Roy; _The Bloody Chamber and Other Stories_, Angela Carter; _The Driver's Seat_, Muriel Spark; _The Little Prince_, Antoine de Saint-Exupéry; _The Kite Runner_, Khaled Hosseini; _Rebecca_, Daphne du Maurier; _The Shadow of the Wind_, Carlos Ruiz Zafón
*Favourite Series:* I don't really read series any more, whoops
*Favourite Poet:* Carol Ann Duffy, John Donne, Pablo Neruda
*Favourite Poem:* oh fuck OFF. uh. 'I Remember Me', Carol Ann Duffy (_Standing Female Nude_)
*Favourite Playwright:* I don't watch/read plays that much so I don't have one.
*Favourite Play:* if I ~had~ to choose, probably _The Glass Menagerie_, Tennessee Williams (but again I don't really read/watch plays)
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Cardcaptor Sakura???

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Pan's Labyrinth_, probably
*Favourite Director:* I'm not informed enough to answer this question
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Princess Mononoke_, _Oliver & Company_ (lmao)
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* I feel dirty saying _Glee_ for this. _Pushing Daisies_.
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Gravity Falls_! And _Archer_.

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* I honestly don't know?? Persona 3 Portable, maybe, or Spyro 3.
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Cluedo yeah MHM I mean I assume that's what you mean
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon oops, but also the Insomniac Spyro trilogy and Animal Crossing
*Favourite Game Studio:* I think Atlus are infinitely hilarious let's go with that

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red and grey
*Favourite City:* Dundee bc my boyfriend lives there!!! n___n
*Favourite Animal:* SHEEP AND BUNNIES
*Favourite Season:* Autumn
*Favourite Language:* English ahh wow so surprised. I like the flow of Scottish Gaelic though; I'd like to learn it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 12, 2012)

oh man I love these things

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Matthew Bellamy
*Favourite Album:* _Costello Music_
*Favourite Song:* Train in Vain
*Favourite Composer:* Antonín Dvořák
*Favourite Genre:* Punk
*Favourite Album Art:* _Black Holes and Revelations_

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Evelyn Waugh
*Favourite Book:* _Cloud Atlas_
*Favourite Series:* _A Song of Ice and Fire_
*Favourite Poet:* Philip Larkin
*Favourite Poem:* "An Arundel Tomb"
*Favourite Playwright:* Anton Chekhov
*Favourite Play:* _King Lear_
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _V for Vendetta_

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Alien_
*Favourite Director:* Ridley Scott
*Favourite Animated Film:* _Spirited Away_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _The Inbetweeners_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam_

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Risk
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Final Fantasy
*Favourite Game Studio:* Namco Bandai

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* Berlin
*Favourite Animal:* Golden Retriever
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* German


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Adele? I don't have any real favorites.
*Favourite Song:*  Currently _Ghost Through the Years_
*Favourite Composer:* Pssh. I _wish_ I was cultured enough.
*Favourite Genre:* R&B, I think.
*Favourite Album Art:* _The Neked Baby One, _Nirvana

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Neil Gaiman
*Favourite Book:* _American Gods_
*Favourite Series:* If I can be shallow here, _Harry Potter._
*Favourite Poet:* Robert Frost
*Favourite Poem:* _The Raven_
*Favourite Comic :* _Gunnerkrigg Court, Digger, Rice Boy
_ 
*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _The Avengers_
*Favourite Director:* Joss Whedon
*Favourite Animated Film:* _The Secret of Kells, Brave_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _Buffy, Malcolm in the Middle, Supernatural, Sherlock_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Avatar, Adventure Time, Regular Show, Gravity Falls
_ 
*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Skyrim, Portal, Soul Calibur_
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Dungeons and Dragons, Trivial Pursuit, Scrabble
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Cobalt blue.
*Favourite Animal:* Almost all of them!
*Favourite Season:* Fall.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Either Tool or Porcupine Tree
*Favourite Album:* Any by above artists, _The Mantle_, Agalloch, _Ziltoid the Omniscient_, Devin Townsend
*Favourite Song:* _Lateralus_, Tool
*Favourite Composer:* Edvard Grieg, perhaps?
*Favourite Genre:* Progressive Rock/Progressive Metal
*Favourite Album Art:* _Deadwing_, Porcupine Tree

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Can't answer
*Favourite Book:* _Johnny Got His Gun_, Dalton Trumbo, _1984_, George Orwell
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter series
*Favourite Poet:* Can't really answer either
*Favourite Poem:* "The Raven", Edgar Allen Poe
*Favourite Playwright:* N/A
*Favourite Play:* N/A
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Homestuck

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* The Wall
*Favourite Director:* Stanley Kubrick, Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Animated Film:* Finding Nemo
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Monk, Doctor Who, Seinfeld
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Courage the Cowardly Dog

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Portal 2, Team Fortress 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Risk
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, Valve

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Anywhere between green and blue on the visible light spectrum
*Favourite City:* Vancouver
*Favourite Animal:* Snake
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* C++


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, fun!
*Music*
(i almost never listen to music but what i do listen to is video game music)

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Can't decide
*Favourite Book:* Can't decide
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter maybe
*Favourite Poet:* don't read much poems
*Favourite Poem:* ^
*Favourite Playwright:*don't watch much plays
*Favourite Play:* ^
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Azumanga Daioh

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* can't decide
*Favourite Director:* no opinion
*Favourite Animated Film* Spirited Away
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* I don't watch much of these
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, Gravity Falls, Shinryaku Ika Musume

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney, Zelda: Wind Waker, Super Mario Galaxy 2 (which ones are my "favorites" change all the time)
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Dominion I think
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon, Zelda, Ace Attorney, Mario (2D and 3D Mario, but slightly prefer 3D)
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue, purple, teal, black
*Favourite City:* Don't think I have one
*Favourite Animal:* Mouse
*Favourite Season:* Summer
*Favourite Language:* can't decide


----------



## Datura (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Tori Amos
*Favourite Album:* _Scarlet's Walk_, Tori Amos; _To Venus and Back_, Tori Amos; _Dirty Hands_, Johnny Hollow; _Loveless_, My Bloody Valentine
*Favourite Song:* "Smokey Joe," Tori Amos
*Favourite Composer:* John Philip Shenale wins by default
*Favourite Genre:* --
*Favourite Album Art:* _Fables of the Sleepless Empire_, Unexpect

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* --
*Favourite Book:* _Breakfast at Tiffany's_, Truman Capote
*Favourite Series:* --
*Favourite Poet:* --
*Favourite Poem:* "We Who Are Your Closest Friends" by Phillip Lopate
*Favourite Playwright:* --
*Favourite Play:* --
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* --

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Das Leben der Anderen_ or _Repo! The Genetic Opera_
*Favourite Director:* --
*Favourite Animated Film:* --
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Pretty much anything on Bravo
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* --

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Sonic Adventure 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* --
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Sonic the Hedgehog, I guess
*Favourite Game Studio:* --

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* purple
*Favourite City:* Seattle, WA; Los Angeles, CA; Minneapolis, MN
*Favourite Animal:* birds, especially starlings
*Favourite Season:* autumn
*Favourite Language:* German


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 12, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Dionne Warwick, God is an Astronaut, Bing Crosby
*Favourite Album:* An album of old Christmas songs that my mother owns.  I can't place the name.
*Favourite Song:* _White Christmas_ - Bing Crosby
*Favourite Composer:* Percy Grainger
*Favourite Genre:* Post-Rock, Big Band, Pop

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Stephen King
*Favourite Book:* _The Long Walk_ - Stephen King
*Favourite Series:* _Harry Potter_
*Favourite Poet:* There's a slam poetry club at my school.  I think they're all my favourites.
*Favourite Poem:* An unnamed one by one of the club members
*Favourite Playwright:* ???
*Favourite Play:* If musicals count, _Kiss Me Kate_
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Cyanide and Happiness

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Inception_, _White Christmas_
*Favourite Director:* Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Animated Film* _Beauty and the Beast_, _WALL-E_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _M*A*S*H_, _Seinfeld_, _The Dick Van Dyke Show_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* ???

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Super Mario Sunshine_, _Pokemon Emerald Version_, _Super Smash Bros. Brawl_, _NHL 2K10_, _FIFA 11_, _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ (The first three are the games I would say I've enjoyed the most, while the second three are those that I've devoted the most time to)
*Favourite Traditional Game:* _Monopoly_
*Favourite Video Game Series:* _Pokemon_
*Favourite Game Studio:* _Nintendo_

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* Toronto, San Francisco (I've never left North America)
*Favourite Animal:* Goat
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* Esperanto


----------



## sovram (Oct 12, 2012)

I tend to not have favorites so the accuracy of this survey is questionable in my case

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Andrew Jackson Jihad; We vs. Death
*Favourite Album:* _A Black House, A Coloured Home_, We vs. Death; _Fang Island_, Fang Island
*Favourite Song:* possibly "Two-Headed Boy", Neutral Milk Hotel
*Favourite Composer:* n/a
*Favourite Genre:* post-rock maybe
*Favourite Album Art:* _Eingya_, Helios

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Douglas Hofstadter
*Favourite Book:* _Childhood's End_, Arthur C. Clarke
*Favourite Series:* n/a
*Favourite Poet:* n/a
*Favourite Poem:* n/a
*Favourite Playwright:* n/a
*Favourite Play:* n/a
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Achewood

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* n/a
*Favourite Director:* n/a
*Favourite Animated Film* _Princess Mononoke_ probably
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _Community_ or _Parks and Rec_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Adventure Time_

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Metroid Prime 2: Echoes_ maybe
*Favourite Traditional Game:* n/a
*Favourite Video Game Series:* _Metroid_ and this is sort of embarrassing but I really like _Halo_ because I love sci-fi
*Favourite Game Studio:* n/a

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* blue
*Favourite City:* n/a
*Favourite Animal:* deer, bat 
*Favourite Season:* autumn or winter
*Favourite Language:* Swedish is pretty cool


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 13, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Sufjan Stevens
*Favourite Album:* _Illinois_ by Sufjan Stevens
*Favourite Song:* "Hey Ya" by Outkast
*Favourite Composer:* Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky
*Favourite Genre:* American folk
*Favourite Album Art:* _Ghost_ by Radical Face

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Sir Terry Pratchett
*Favourite Book:* _Anathem_ by Neal Stephenson
*Favourite Series:* _The Edge Chronicles_ by Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell
*Favourite Poet:* Seamus Heaney
*Favourite Poem:* "Postscript" by Seamus Heaney
*Favourite Playwright:* William Shakespeare
*Favourite Play:* _Hamlet_ by William Shakespeare
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _Watchmen_ by Alan Moore

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _The Prestige_ by Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Director:* Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Animated Film* Disney's _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* A Game of Thrones
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Adventure Time

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Fallout: New Vegas
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Chess
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Ratchet and Clank
*Favourite Game Studio:* Insomniac Games

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Green
*Favourite City:* Galway
*Favourite Animal:* Komodo dragon
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* Spanish


----------



## Byrus (Oct 13, 2012)

I really love these random survey things. I'm bad at picking just one answer though.

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* I have a lot. I'd say the Meteors and The Misfits are my top favourite at the moment though. 
*Favourite Album:* _American Psycho_ by The Misfits
*Favourite Song:* Snake eyes by The Meteors, Scream by The Misfits, Sad Man's tongue by Volbeat, No more heroes by The Stranglers 
*Favourite Composer:* --
*Favourite Genre:* Psycho/rockabilly, Punk rock, Rave
*Favourite Album Art:* Voodoo-U - Lords of Acid

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Stephen King, William Gibson, Phillip K. Dick, H.P Lovecraft
*Favourite Book:* The Shining, The Dark half (by King), Neuromancer, A Scanner Darkly, American Psycho, John dies at the end, The Fly
*Favourite Series:* Hrmm, The Dark Tower I suppose, though a certain twist in the sixth somewhat spoilt it for me. Still enjoyed the universe it created though.
*Favourite Poet:* Meh
*Favourite Poem:* --
*Favourite Playwright:* Shakespeare 
*Favourite Play:* Macbeth
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Spawn, Ghost Rider, Batman, Spider-man (I mostly read it for the symbiotes though...), the Alien comics by Dark Horse, anything by Junji Ito

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Alien series, The Shining, Videodrome, The Dark half, The Thing, An American Werewolf in London, A Nightmare on Elm street, American Psycho, The Fly (1986)
*Favourite Director:* David Cronenberg, David Lynch, Stanley Kubrick, John Carpenter, Wes Craven
*Favourite Animated Film:* Akira
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Dexter, Twin Peaks
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Ghostbusters, Ben 10 (I'll admit, it's mostly for the cool monsters)

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Prototype, The world ends with you, Skyrim, Fallout: New Vegas, Resident Evil 4, Bioshock, Aliens vs predator (2010), Spyro 2, Crash Bandicoot 3
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Chess
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Resident Evil, Pokémon, Bioshock
*Favourite Game Studio:* --

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue
*Favourite City:* New York
*Favourite Animal:* Pretty much all bugs! I especially like moths and flies though. Dogs (mostly german shepherds) and aquatic life like deep sea fish (viperfish, dragonfish, etc) and Jellies are other favourites of mine. I also like crocs and snakes. 
*Favourite Season:* Autumn
*Favourite Language:* Irish (I know it doesn't really have a practical use, but I'm interested in old, forgotten languages.)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 13, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Nightwish, Within Temptation
*Favourite Album:* Oceanborn (Nightwish)
*Favourite Song:* What Have You Done (Within Temptation)
*Favourite Composer:* N/A
*Favourite Genre:* Power metal, symphonic metal
*Favourite Album Art:* Light from Above (Black Tide)

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Dan Brown
*Favourite Book:* Digital Fortress (Dan Brown)
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter series
*Favourite Poet:* N/A
*Favourite Poem:* Richard Cory (Edwin Arlington Robinson)
*Favourite Playwright:* N/A
*Favourite Play:* N/A
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* K-on!, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Cabin in the Woods
*Favourite Director:* Joss Whedon
*Favourite Animated Film:* Secret of NIMH
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Sasuke (also known as Ninja Warrior), if recurring gameshows count
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* MLP:FiM, K-on!, Regular Show

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Fortune Street, NBA 2K12, Mario Party 8
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Risk
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Purple
*Favourite City:* Singapore
*Favourite Animal:* Do one-called organisms count?
*Favourite Season:* Only been outside the tropics twice - can't really answer this
*Favourite Language:* I don't know them at all, but I love how Welsh and Croatian sound


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2012)

Ooo this looks time consuming!

I really love these random survey things. I'm bad at picking just one answer though.

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* A Dark Halo, Breaking Benjamin, Skillet, Godsmack, Five Finger Deathpunch, Rise Against, Three Days Grace, Red, Thousand Foot Krutch, Two Steps From Hell
*Favourite Album:* _One-X_, Three Days Grace; _Innocence and Instinct_, Red; _Catalyst, _A Dark Halo
*Favourite Song:* "Into the Nothing", Breaking Benjamin; "Burn It All", A Dark Halo; "Hero", Skillet; "Bad Company", Five Finger Deathpunch
*Favourite Composer:* Thomas J. Bergersen
*Favourite Genre:* Pretty much anything. 
*Favourite Album Art:* _Phobia_, Breaking Benjamin

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Cinda Williams Chima, Rick Riordan, too many. 
*Favourite Book:* To Kill a Mockingbird
*Favourite Series:* Heir Chronicles
*Favourite Poet:* Shakespeare
*Favourite Poem:* 
*Favourite Playwright:* Shakespeare 
*Favourite Play:* Hamlet
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga): *Deadpool

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Waaaay too many.
*Favourite Director:* Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Animated Film:* _The Lion King_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, Torchwood, Bones, Sherlock, Being Human, The Fades
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Gargoyles (Hellz yeah)

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game: *Skyrim, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Deus Ex, Fable, Halo 3, Assassin's Creed 2, Assassin's Creed: Revelations, Metal Gear: Solid, Fallout 3
*Favourite Traditional Game:* What is a 'traditional' game? Dungeons and Dragons?
*Favourite Video Game Series:* The Elder Scrolls, Mass Effect
*Favourite Game Studio: *Bioware, Bethesda, Konami

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Green
*Favourite City:* Duluth, MN
*Favourite Animal:* All of them, except the creepers. 
*Favourite Season:* Fall
*Favourite Language:* The ones that are cool?


----------



## Negrek (Oct 13, 2012)

Why not?

I'm just going to eliminate categories where I have no opinion or can't decide.

Kind of a random list here. More like "your favorite media, plus a bonus handful on no particular topic."

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Brand New
*Favourite Song:* "Simple Gifts"
*Favourite Composer:* Aaron Copland

*Literature*

*Favourite Series:* Discworld
*Favourite Poet:* T. S. Eliot
*Favourite Poem:* "Invictus"
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _Homestuck_

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _The Matrix_
*Favourite Animated Film* _The Lion King_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _The West Wing_

*Games*

*Favourite Traditional Game:* Magic: the Gathering
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* About like this.
*Favourite City:* Boston
*Favourite Animal:* Little brown kiwi
*Favourite Season:* Not-winter
*Favourite Language:* English


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 13, 2012)

Music

Favourite Artist: Do As Infinity, ALI PROJECT
Favourite Album: Lingering Fizz, Marble; Discovery, Daft Punk; Angelrhythm, Asriel; HEART STATION, Utada Hikaru
Favourite Song: Feel So Good, Supercell; Renai Circulation, Kana Hanazawa
Favourite Composer: Yoko Kanno
Favourite Genre: House, J-pop

Literature

Favourite Author: Harry Turtledove, George Orwell, Ernest Hemmingway
Favourite Book: Homage to Catalonia
Favourite Playwright: William Shakespeare
Favourite Comic (incl. manga): Aria by Kozue Amano

Film/TV

Favourite Live-Action Film: Stalingrad
Favourite Director: Clint Eastwood, Stanley Kubrick
Favourite Animated Film: Grave of the Fireflies
Favourite Live-Action TV Series: Two and a Half Men (at least, before they had to replace Charlie), Top Gear (UK)
Favourite Animated TV Series: Regular Show, Aria (all of it), Maria-sama ga Miteru

Games

Favourite Video Game: Crusader Kings II, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES, Dragon Warrior Monsters, Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Favourite Traditional Game: Diplomacy, Illuminati, Magic: the Gathering
Favourite Video Game Series: Pokemon, Football Manager
Favourite Game Studio: Paradox Interactive, Atlus, Blizzard

Miscellaneous

Favourite Colour: orange
Favourite City: Austin, Siem Reap, Los Angeles
Favourite Animal: snakes, wolves
Favourite Season: summer
Favourite Language: Russian


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 13, 2012)

*Music* 
*Favourite Artist:* The Cat Empire
*Favourite Album:* _Forever So_ by Husky, all TCE albums except _So Many Nights_ because it's kind of average
*Favourite Song:* _Porphyrophobia_ by Tom Milsom
*Favourite Composer:* blaaah I am not one for composers but I really like Stewart Copeland's compositions for the Spyro games.
*Favourite Genre:* I don't pay attention to those hahaa
*Favourite Album Art:* currently _The 'Ole Razzle Dazzle_ by Missy Higgins, but this changes pretty frequently.

*Literature* 
*Favourite Author:* Gregory Maguire, Margaret Atwood, probably more?? I don't read enough
*Favourite Book:* _Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel, _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky, _Peter Pan_ by J. M. Barrie
*Favourite Series:* Wicked, Hitchhiker's Guide
*Favourite Poet:* blaaah I don't have one
*Favourite Poem:* there are so many
*Favourite Playwright:* I don't knooow why are you doing this to me
*Favourite Play:* Titus Andronicus! it's hilarious omg
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* all of them Calvin & Hobbes, Hark! A Vagrant, Octopus Pie, Lackadaisy, Peanuts, 

*Film/TV* 
*Favourite Live-Action Film:* so many but _The Science of Sleep_ is very very good. 
*Favourite Director:* ugh I don't know
*Favourite Animated Film* I'm an animation student I like all of them what! for the animation: _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_, _The Little Mermaid_, _Destino_; for the film: _Treasure Planet,_ _Finding Nemo_, _The Last Unicorn_.
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* ehh I don't really watch them but Sherlock is pretty great
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Sailor Moon! but also Rocko's Modern Life, Spongebob Squarepants, Adventure Time. But then I'll like most any if they're animated well. :B

*Games* 
*Favourite Video Game:* original Spyro Trilogy, Ocarina of Time, Okami
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Scrabble, Articulate!
*Favourite Video Game Series:* classic spyro ;_;
*Favourite Game Studio:* Insomniac make really amazing things basically all the time. I really dig their work ethic and they're just a cool bunch of people. 

*Miscellaneous* 
*Favourite Colour:* purple! but I don't dislike any so.
*Favourite City:* right because I've actually left australia oh wait-
*Favourite Animal:* deer, horsies, hummingbirds, crocodiles, jellyfish, octopuses
*Favourite Season:* winterrrr
*Favourite Language:* I only speak english :C

opal I notice a distinct lack of visual art questions so I am making my own >:(

*ART*
*Favourite Artist:* why did I do this there are so many! but Alphonse Mucha, Quentin Blake, Meredith Gran and Anish Kapoor are all really cool. 
*Favourite Piece:* _Emergence_ by Sayaka Ganz but this changes a lot. 
*Favourite Medium:* painting predominantly but also digital and sculpture. 
*Favourite Movement:* like, all of modernism. the whole thing. also the pre-Raphaelites are cool.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 14, 2012)

> Irish (I know it doesn't really have a practical use, but I'm interested in old, forgotten languages.)


It's still spoken in some areas of Ireland. It's not dead, and every moment you're not speaking it is contributing to its decay. Keep it alive if you wish, it's still there and people do speak it.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> It's still spoken in some areas of Ireland. It's not dead, and every moment you're not speaking it is contributing to its decay. Keep it alive if you wish, it's still there and people do speak it.


 I know, but it's still something you'd learn purely out of interest, rather than necessity, since pretty much everyone that speaks Irish can still speak English anyway. 

I'll admit that I get discouraged by comments about it being useless or "what's the point, just learn spanish or something", which is why I added that comment in brackets.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 15, 2012)

Negrek said:


> *Favourite Song:* "Simple Gifts"
> *Favourite Composer:* Aaron Copland


Somebody's big on _Appalachian Spring_.

Though, to be honest, after conducting "Chorale and Shaker Dance" so many times, I never want to hear Simple Gifts again.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 15, 2012)

Byrus said:


> I know, but it's still something you'd learn purely out of interest, rather than necessity, since pretty much everyone that speaks Irish can still speak English anyway.
> 
> I'll admit that I get discouraged by comments about it being useless or "what's the point, just learn spanish or something", which is why I added that comment in brackets.


"Speak a language a man understands, and you touch his head. Speak a language a man was born with, and you touch his heart."

Mandela :)

I personally think that any language is learned out of interest, because in terms of getting by, there's an English bubble anywhere.


----------



## H-land (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, sounds more fun than doing homework right now.
Oh, boy. Gonna have a hard time with a lot of these, though.

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* --
*Favourite Album:* _Audio, Video, Disco_, Justice
*Favourite Song:* _Down Under_, Men at Work
*Favourite Composer:* --
*Favourite Genre:* New Wave
*Favourite Album Art:* --

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Terry Pratchett
*Favourite Book:* --
*Favourite Series:* Discworld
*Favourite Poet:* Emily Dickenson
*Favourite Poem:* --
*Favourite Playwright:* --
*Favourite Play:* --
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* --

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* --
*Favourite Director:* --
*Favourite Animated Film:* --
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* --
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* MLP: FiM

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Team Fortress 2 (back when I used to play it, at least)
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Apples to Apples (or other games based on the same model)
*Favourite Video Game Series:* --
*Favourite Game Studio:* Bethesda

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue (turquoise, cerulean, cyan, azure)
*Favourite City:* San Francisco, Seattle, Berlin, Barcelona
*Favourite Animal:* --
*Favourite Season:* Summer
*Favourite Language:* If I have to read or write it, English. If I have to hear it, Castilian, Italian, or Galician. If I have to speak it, all bets are off.


----------



## yiran (Oct 15, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Adele for now. All time then I guess GLaDOS? O.o
*Favourite Album:* 21 by Adele. I don't listen by album much.
*Favourite Song:* Dragon Roost Island and Molgera from The Wind Waker, Still Alive
*Favourite Composer:* Wat.
*Favourite Genre:* Ones that have a good melody and no excessive noise.
*Favourite Album Art:* I don't even know an album art.

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* ...elyvorg?
*Favourite Book:* ...Foregone Conclusion?
*Favourite Series:* Hunger Games or something, I haven't read very good series. WARRIOR CATS BECAUSE ANIMALS
*Favourite Poet:* Poems are bad because I don't find them realistic enough to be touching
*Favourite Poem:* ^
*Favourite Playwright:* Haven't watched a single play but Shakespeare and his plots suck.
*Favourite Play:* ^
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Detective Conan

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Inception, but I haven't watched many
*Favourite Director:* Haven't watched enough films to decide
*Favourite Animated Film* Wall-E
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* ...Don't really watch these
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar, not much else

*Games* FINALLY

*Favourite Video Game:* Bioshock, Legend of Zelda WW, Portal, Super Metroid, World of Goo
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Paper Scissors Rock
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Gamble between Metroid and Zelda, picking Zelda for the music
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* I actually don't have one
*Favourite City:* Fictional cities that no one would know (literally)
*Favourite Animal:* Just about everything that's not human
*Favourite Season:* Summer because I do not get any allergies or colds and I don't have to wear a lot of clothes which is heavy (but winter has skiing!)
*Favourite Language:* Mandarin Chinese and English combined together is so troll (I'll give you some colour to see!)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 15, 2012)

yiran said:


> *Favourite Playwright:* Haven't watched a single play but Shakespeare and his plots suck.


thank you for making an english student's day
apffFT


----------



## Jolty (Oct 15, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Queen
*Favourite Album:* anything by Queen, too hard to pick just one
*Favourite Song:* '39 - Queen, You and I - Lady Gaga, Gangnam Style - PSY, plus like a bazillion things from musicals and video games
*Favourite Composer:*
*Favourite Genre:*
*Favourite Album Art:* Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* i really don't read very much these days :(
*Favourite Book:*
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter
*Favourite Poet:*
*Favourite Poem:*
*Favourite Playwright:*
*Favourite Play:* do musicals count. if yes, The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* probably Homestuck at the moment good god

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Back to the Future
*Favourite Director:* Clint Eastwood, Stanley Kubrick
*Favourite Animated Film:* The Emperor's New Groove
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Red Dwarf
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Animaniacs

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Pokemon Platinum/White/White 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:*
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Game Freak

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* orange, dark pink
*Favourite City:* Driftveil City. but if we're talking bout real places, Nottingham and Stockholm
*Favourite Animal:* bears
*Favourite Season:* summer
*Favourite Language:* English


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 15, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Pink Floyd, Flight of the Conchords
*Favourite Album:* The Wall
*Favourite Song:* Tough call, but probably Shine On You Crazy Diamond.
*Favourite Composer:* Beethoven
*Favourite Genre:* Classic rock, but the range of music I like is the most random set _ever_. 
*Favourite Album Art:* I don't really go around looking at album art, but probably Dark Side of the Moon.

*Literature* (You should totally have fiction and nonfiction sections. And a fanfiction section, because elyvorg. And a blog section because Greta Christina.)

*Favourite Author:* Michael Ende
*Favourite Book:* The Neverending Story and Momo
*Favourite Series:* The Dresden Files
*Favourite Poet:* Jóhannes úr Kötlum (yes, it's an Icelandic guy you've never heard of; shoot me)
*Favourite Poem:* Slysaskot í Palestínu
*Favourite Playwright:* Hugleikur Dagsson
*Favourite Play:* Jesus Christ Superstar, Leg (Icelandic meaning 'Uterus', not the English word 'leg')
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Lackadaisy, Unsounded, The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* O Brother, Where Art Thou?, Memento, The Prestige, District 9, Reservoir Dogs, Inglourious Basterds, The Life of Brian
*Favourite Director:* The Coen brothers, Quentin Tarantino, Christopher Nolan
*Favourite Animated Film:* The Incredibles
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* ReGenesis, Boston Legal (+ The Practice season 8), Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Firefly, Mythbusters, Doctor Who, Sherlock
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar: The Last Airbender, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Puella Magi Madoka Magica

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Pokémon Yellow, StarCraft
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Hættuspil (yes, yes, Icleandic thing, go away)
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon, Heroes of Might and Magic, Ace Attorney
*Favourite Game Studio:* Game Freak

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Dark blue
*Favourite City:* Cairns
*Favourite Animal:* Tigers (and felines in general)
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* Icelandic


There should totally be a Favorite Magician category too.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 15, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Led Zeppelin, Metallica, System of a Down, Green Day, Aerosmith, [insert good music between 70's and 90's here] (yeah too many to list)
*Favourite Album:* Abbey Road - The Beatles, American Idiot - Green Day, Enconium - A Tribute to Led Zeppelin
*Favourite Song:* I love too many songs, but Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zep) has a special place in my heart due to my dad playing it on guitar to me <3
*Favourite Composer:* AUSTRIA//shot
*Favourite Genre:* Anything that can be considered rock music. Everything from rock and roll to metal to hairbands to... you get the idea. I also like older rap.
*Favourite Album Art:* Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd. I have a shirt with that album cover on it, it's so awesome.

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Tie between Christopher Paolini and J. K. Rowling. And Douglas Adams.
*Favourite Book:* i can't decideeeeeeeee
*Favourite Series:* The increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhiker's Guide trilogy
*Favourite Poet:* Not much of a poetry person.
*Favourite Poem:*
*Favourite Playwright:* Can't beat Shakespeare, bro.
*Favourite Play:* A Midsummer Night's Dream
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Hetalia/Fruits Basket/Inubaka: Crazy For Dogs/Iron Man/Deadpool

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* THE HOLY GRAIL
*Favourite Director:* 
*Favourite Animated Film* Hetalia: Paint it White
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* DOCTOR WHO ALL THE WAY oh and also Supernatural
*Favourite Animated TV Series:*Hetalia/YGOTAS
(there should be a favourite Monty Python movie section so we can track down the people who haven't seen any and force them to watch it)

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* the original Golden Sun/Portal 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* TRIVIAL PURSUIT
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon, obviously
*Favourite Game Studio:* Valve

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* that weird shade of teal and the colour of the Tumblr dash
*Favourite City:* CARDIFF AND I'VE NEVER EVEN BEEN THERE hahaha /shot DC was pretty cool I guess
*Favourite Animal:* bunny rabbits coz flying mint bunny and usarisu and i just
*Favourite Season:* Fall
*Favourite Language:* Russian accents are cool, and Japanese is cool too.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything I wasn't sure of isn't on here.

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, Pink Floyd
*Favourite Album:* _Once_ by Nightwish
*Favourite Song:* _Ghost Love Score_ and _Last of the Wilds_ by Nightwish, _Echoes_ by Pink Floyd
*Favourite Genre:* Metal

*Literature*

*Favourite Book:* _Persepolis_ by Marjane Satrapi
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Homestuck or Lackadaisy

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Life of Brian
*Favourite Animated Film:* The Incredibles, Princess Mononoke
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Breaking Bad, Doctor Who
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar: The Last Airbender

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Minecraft, Civilization V, Skyrim
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Speed, if card games count
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Mass Effect
*Favourite Game Studio:* BioWare, Bethesda, Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Indigo
*Favourite City:* Boston
*Favourite Animal:* Millipedes, vultures
*Favourite Season:* Autumn or winter
*Favourite Language:* Basque/Euskara


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 15, 2012)

*Favourite Book:* Either Unwind or Behemoth
*Favourite Series:* Leviathan trilogy
*Favourite Poet:* Shel Silverstein? 
*Favourite Poem:* --
*Favourite Playwright:* Does Starkid count
*Favourite Play:* A Very Potter Musical, if that counts.
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Zelda mangas, Archie Sonic, Negima, etc.

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Fun With Dick and Jane (new one), i guess
*Favourite Director:* --
*Favourite Animated Film* Fantastic Mr. Fox
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Everybody Hates Chris
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* My Little Pony

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Final Fantasy IX, Majora's Mask, Pokemon Crystal
*Favourite Traditional Game:* --
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Sonic the Hedgehog
*Favourite Game Studio:* Sega, Nintendo, Square? 

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Light blue
*Favourite City:* -
*Favourite Animal:* giraffe
*Favourite Season:* winter
*Favourite Language:* german and english


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually have multiple or no favourites so this is sorta difficult but weh...

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Mika
*Favourite Album:* No specific album.
*Favourite Song:* Baba O'reilly, The Who
*Favourite Composer:* Hans Zimmer, Murray Gold
*Favourite Genre:* Pop and/or rock, but it varies...

*Literature*

*Favourite Book:* The Fox and the Hound by Daniel P. Mannix
*Favourite Series:* Animorphs
*Favourite Playwright:* Brian Yorkey and Tom Kitt
*Favourite Play:* Next to Normal
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Calvin & Hobbes

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Fight Club
*Favourite Director:* There are directors that I like, but none that I'd consider a favourite.
*Favourite Animated Film* Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Breaking Bad, Dexter, Doctor Who, Friends, Oz, Homeland, Lost, Sherlock (BBC), Six Feet Under, Jekyll
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Avatar: the last Airbender

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blues/purples/grays
*Favourite City:* New York?
*Favourite Animal:* All the ones that don't suck my blood.
*Favourite Season:* Rainy season.
*Favourite Language:* English.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 16, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> thank you for making an english student's day
> apffFT


sometimes it seems like shakespeare is just notable because so much crude humour

and uh crude humour is popular right


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> sometimes it seems like shakespeare is just notable because so much crude humour
> 
> and uh crude humour is popular right


i don't think you're reading shakespeare like u should be, dirty child.


----------



## Light (Oct 16, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* My Chemical Romance, Breathe Carolina
*Favourite Album:* _Move Along_ by All-American Rejects, _The Black Parade_ by My Chemical Romance
*Favourite Songs:*
Anxious: "Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Noisa Remix)" - Skrillex
Chill: "Nine in the Afternoon" - Panic at the Disco
Gloomy: "Emergency" - Paramore, "21 Guns" - Green Day
Happy: "Dead!" - My Chemical Romance
Inspired: "Viva la Vida" - Coldplay
Intense: "The Flood" - Escape the Fate
Nostalgic: "White Feather in the Storm" - CarboHydroM (Mario Galaxy cover)
Paranoid: "Too Much Information" - Over It
Passionate: "Only One" - Yellowcard
Slap-Happy: "Your Love is my Drug" - Ke$ha, "F**k You [Cover]" - Sleeping with Sirens
*Favourite Composer:* Scott Joplin, Koji Kondo
*Favourite Genre:* Pop Punk, Screamo, Dubstep
*Favourite Album Art:* Step Outside Yourself - Over It

*Literature*

*Favourite Book:* The Hobbit
*Favourite Series:* _The Hunger Games_
*Favourite Poet:* Dante Alighieri, Edgar Allen Poe
*Favourite Poem:* _The Divine Comedy_

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Inception, Tron
*Favourite Animated Film* Aladdin
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Lost
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* guess
*Favourite Webseries:* Smosh, Extra-Credits

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team, Portal 2, Super Smash Bros Brawl, Pokemon FireRed, Super Mario Sunshine_
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Ocarina of Time should count by now
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Metroid Prime, Legend of Zelda
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, Game Freak

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Cobalt Blue
*Favourite City:* Paris, San Diego
*Favourite Season:* Spring
*Favourite Language:* Japanese


----------



## Light (Oct 16, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> i don't think you're reading shakespeare like u should be, dirty child.


You mean your teacher never pointed this stuff out to you? What kind of mad school did you go to?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 16, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> *Favourite Series:* The Dresden Files


Butterfree, you are speaking my language. 



Spoiler: Dead Beat



Zombie _Tyrannosaurus rex_!



will u plz make dragonfly cave a pokeman/dresden fansite


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 17, 2012)

Light said:


> You mean your teacher never pointed this stuff out to you? What kind of mad school did you go to?


well a) i went a catholic high school don't oppress me!!!1! b) i was kidding 8( good lord


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't watch much TV or listen to much music.

*Literature*

*Favourite Book:* "The Landlady" by Roald Dahl (who cares if it's a short story)
*Favourite Poet:* Edgar Allen Poe
*Favourite Poem:* "The Raven"
*Favourite Playwright:* William Shakespeare =B
*Favourite Play:* Hamlet: Prince of Denmark
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Rare Candy Treatment (do webcomics count?)


*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* too many cannot decide
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Dungeons and Dragons
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon!
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, Game Freak

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Orange
*Favourite City:* London
*Favourite Animal:* Horse
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* English, Japanese


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 17, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Linkin Park
*Favourite Album:* Hybrid Theory
*Favourite Song:* Hands Held High
*Favourite Genre:* Rock/Rap/Pop
*Favourite Album Art:* Meteora

*Literature* (I don't read much)

*Favourite Author:* Elizabeth Alder
*Favourite Book:* The King's Shadow
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter (hehe)
*Favourite Poet:* Elinor Morton Wylie
*Favourite Poem:* Sea Lullaby
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* InuYasha

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Elena Undone
*Favourite Director:* Nicole Conn
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Sons of Anarchy
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Invader Zim

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Saints Row the Third
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Grand Theft Auto
*Favourite Game Studio:* Rockstar

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Turquoise
*Favourite City:* San Francisco
*Favourite Animal:* Wolf
*Favourite Season:* Fall
*Favourite Language:* Russian


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 19, 2012)

*Music*

(Does it _have_ to be real music?)

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Chris d'Lacey
*Favourite Book:* _Fire World_ - Chris d'Lacey
*Favourite Series:* _The Last Dragon Chronicles/The Fire Series_ - Chris d'Lacey
(Don't really read poems, comics or plays)

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
(I don't really pay any attention to who directs films)
*Favourite Animated Film:* Pokemon: Manaphy and the Temple of the Sea
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Doctor Who
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* The Amazing World of Gumball

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Pokemon Black/White
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Chess, Snakes and Ladders
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon, Zelda, Sonic
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, Square Enix

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue
*Favourite City:* Tokyo
*Favourite Animal:* Bird
*Favourite Season:* Spring
*Favourite Language:* Japanese


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 19, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> *Music*
> 
> (Does it _have_ to be real music?)


What is "real"? How do you define "real"?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 19, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> What is "real"? How do you define "real"?


Music that isn't game music.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 19, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Music that isn't game music.


I like your style.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 19, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Music that isn't game music.


Video game music tends to have more artistic qualities than popular music does (i.e. art music vs popular music). What makes a movie soundtrack "real music" but not a video game soundtrack?


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 19, 2012)

Define "pop" music and "artistic". I can name plenty of popular artists that are very artistic and are not famed for lip-synching at shows, you know ;)


----------



## Adriane (Oct 19, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> Define "pop" music and "artistic". I can name plenty of popular artists that are very artistic and are not famed for lip-synching at shows, you know ;)


Musicologists use three super-categories for music: art, popular, and folk/traditional; it is not arbitrary terminology. Music can incorporate elements of multiple/all groups. Note that popular music as an idiom is irrelevant of whether the artist(s) in question is actually popular or not.


----------



## Kinova (Oct 20, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Julia Nunes! I like Mika as well.
*Favourite Album:* _Settle Down_ (Juliaaaa)
*Favourite Song:* Oh crikey um just now it's _Asleep_ (The Smiths) because of _Perks of Being a Wallflower_ but it changes day to day
*Favourite Composer:* Murray Gold
*Favourite Genre:* that one where people make noises
*Favourite Album Art:* idk _The Boy Who Knew Too Much_ maybe

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* John Green probably
*Favourite Book:* _The Fault in Our Stars_ makes my heart hurt but is good too
*Favourite Series:* _Harry Potter_
*Favourite Poet:* I know a lot who are _not_ my favourite
*Favourite Poem:* _The Ning Nang Nong_ (hurr)
*Favourite Playwright:* uh
*Favourite Play:* can I say RENT and/or Wicked?
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _When Curiosity Met Insanity_

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* _Perks of Being a Wallflower_ at the moment
*Favourite Director:* er
*Favourite Animated Film* _The Lion King_, _Beauty & the Beast_, _Tangled_, _Wall-E_, _Secret of the Kells_ I love everything okay
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* it was _Doctor Who_ but it's getting a bit urrrh so _Merlin_!
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* MLP at the moment though I did just rewatch S1 of _Digimon_ and ah so good

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:*_ Pokemon Sapphire_
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Monopoly, or cards
*Favourite Video Game Series:* _Pokemon_!
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* yellow
*Favourite City:* Cardiff (I have not visited many)
*Favourite Animal:* Tigers!
*Favourite Season:* Autumn/Summer when it's actually sunny
*Favourite Language:* English! It's the only one I understand, though French always sounds nice


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 20, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> Musicologists use three super-categories for music: art, popular, and folk/traditional; it is not arbitrary terminology. Music can incorporate elements of multiple/all groups. Note that popular music as an idiom is irrelevant of whether the artist(s) in question is actually popular or not.


That's still arbitrary as long as you don't say why musicologists picked those three as opposed to anything else. (They'll have a reason, I just don't know why).


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 21, 2012)

Byrus said:


> I know, but it's still something you'd learn purely out of interest, rather than necessity, since pretty much everyone that speaks Irish can still speak English anyway.
> 
> I'll admit that I get discouraged by comments about it being useless or "what's the point, just learn spanish or something", which is why I added that comment in brackets.


If you had a girlfriend who had English as her second language, it mightn't be necessary for you to learn her first language, but it sure would be nice. All the Irish-speakers I know vastly prefer to speak to each other in Irish than in English because it's more natural to them. It's not just that it's what they were born with, the differences between languages can be so profound as to completely alter perception. I was never outstanding at Irish and it's been a long time since my peak but it's always been a radically different experience for me to think in Irish than in English - in fact, I find it far easier to think in Spanish, which I've only been learning for six years, than Irish, which I've been learning my whole life.

Also, anyone who thinks Irish is useless needs to look around a bit more - there's tons of money to be made in writing for Irish TV shows and movies, for example.


----------



## PlagueMD (Oct 24, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Sister Hazel
*Favourite Album:* _Fortress_, Sister Hazel, followed closely by _Release_ by the same band.
*Favourite Song:* It changes with the day. At moment of posting... erm. _Starworshipper (Lenno Remix)_, by Futurecop!.
*Favourite Composer:* I am an uncultured slob.
*Favourite Genre:* Punk (from pop to hardcore), synthpop, and then a bunch of the out-of-nowhere ones (like the southern melodic rock of my favorite band, or zydeco for poorly-defined reasons)
*Favourite Album Art:* _Our Hearts Still Beating_, I Hate This Place

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* H.P. Lovecraft, George Orwell
*Favourite Book:* _1984_, George Orwell
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter, and I have a soft spot for the Redwall books.
*Favourite Poet:* See uncultured slob comment from before.
*Favourite Poem:* See above.
*Favourite Playwright:* Uhrm.
*Favourite Play:* Does Broadway count? Rent and Next to Normal, if they do.
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Manga-wise: Monster and Keroro Gunso. Western comics: The Life & Times of Scrooge McDuck, or just generally "disney's duck comics in general".

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* The Princess Bride
*Favourite Director:* Kubrick.
*Favourite Animated Film:* The Road To El Dorado
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Doctor Who, Firefly
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Rocko's Modern Life. And, uh, Digimon counts, right?

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island. Coming up after it are Pokemon Crystal and Black, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Sonic Adventure 2, and Jet Set Radio
*Favourite Traditional Game:* That would imply interaction with people.
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon, Sonic the hedgehog from Sonic Adventure 2 and earlier, Mario, and NiGHTS.
*Favourite Game Studio:* Look at how much I care.

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue
*Favourite City:* San Francisco
*Favourite Animal:* Goats, rats, snakes, sharks, rabbits...
*Favourite Season:* Spring
*Favourite Language:* _All of them_. I find language in and of itself to be amazing so I can hardly choose just one (I only speak English, Spanish, and a tiny bit of french tho).


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 24, 2012)

opal knows this, but just in case other people didn't - I'm no good at 'favourites' because my favourite anything is what I like/am thinking about _right now_. My favourite song is the one I'm listening to, my favourite food is the one I'm eating (except oh god that amazing hazelnut-chocolate cheesecake from the Rainbow Cafe)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* R.E.M. probably
*Favourite Album:* Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots (Flaming Lips)
*Favourite Song:* 1985 by Bowling for Soup :p
*Favourite Composer:*
*Favourite Genre:* I have no idea.
*Favourite Album Art:* I'm subbing this for Favourite Music Video and it's Of Monsters and Men's Little Talks and it's AMAZING.

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Virginia Woolf
*Favourite Book:* The World Unseen by Shamim Sarif
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter :D
*Favourite Poet:* Edward Lear
*Favourite Poem:* This Be The Verse by Philip Larkin
*Favourite Playwright:*
*Favourite Play:* This one 
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Yotsuba/Azumanga Daioh

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Varies massively depending on my mood. I'm always up for watching Hot Fuzz, V for Vendetta or Imagine Me & You, though.
*Favourite Director:* ?
*Favourite Animated Film* All that golden-age Disney stuff, plus the best of Miyazaki
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Buffy and Doctor Who and The West Wing and WAREHOUSE 13 and The Sarah Jane Adventures and Blackadder and Ashes to Ashes and Community and Pushing Daisies and The Thick of It and Torchwood and Horrible Histories and Red Dwarf and MASH and Bad Girls and Parks and Recreation and so very many more.
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Azumanga Daioh

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Tales of Symphonia
*Favourite Traditional Game:* 7 Wonders (I totally beat Mhals and opal every time ahaha Giza)
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon
*Favourite Game Studio:* I don't know what this means, but maybe Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* All of them/yellow
*Favourite City:* Teignmouth <3 (not a city, sshh)
*Favourite Animal:* All of them. Dinosaurs. Pikachus. I like things that are cuddly and/or vegetarian.
*Favourite Season:* I don't mind any as long as they don't go on for too long.
*Favourite Language:* English because I'm rubbish and that's the only one I can do. Specifically British English because I'm enjoying the u in all these favourites.


ETA: Thoughts on other people (I'm unemployed and have nothing better to do than judge you all)

opal: 'Favourite Playwright' 'Favourite Poet' OH YOU. I'm enjoying the 7 Wonders love.
Repo's getting an awful lot of love. I should rewatch it (it has Anthony Head, there are less good things I could do with my time) and Harry Potter, yay <3
When did Negrek start watching TWW? Isn't it GREAT? 
I am very pleased that Tarvos still likes Frank Turner. Me and my sister love shouting along to his angry, angry songs more than I can say.
WUE you like many cool things, if I had a stamp of approval, you'd get one.
sovram likes Community AND Parks and Rec and that makes me happy like you wouldn't believe. You and I should team up and make everyone on the forum watch Community because they would love it. They don't realise how badly they need it.
Oh my goodness Articulate! uv, you're right, that's the best game ever. I used to play it all the time. The best was with my best friend who knows nothing about animals and described a gazelle to the room as 'a small pretty animal!' and couldn't elaborate.
Pathos come here and have all my hugs of agreement, you are so cool.
(everyone else is cool too)


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't think I'm not on to your little game, Dannichu. Your happy, bubbly rainbow façade may have the others fooled, but I know that you currently have or have previously had piercings. I'm watching you.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 24, 2012)

:D <3 Dannichu! (ftr West Wing is in my second-favourites. I have an actual list. Community's also in my second-favourites, and Parks and Recreations is in my third. >_>) Also Kinova, your music taste is awesome.


----------



## sovram (Oct 24, 2012)

Dannichu you are absolutely correct. Community is great and I really can't wait till the fourth season. also, I beseech you to please consider watching Adventure Time. all of you.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 25, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> Don't think I'm not on to your little game, Dannichu. Your happy, bubbly rainbow façade may have the others fooled, but I know that you currently have or have previously had piercings. I'm watching you.


You keep threatening to expose me and I'll come after you in the middle of the night with a piercing gun. Or possibly, as I wrote just then, a pricing gun.



pathos said:


> :D <3 Dannichu! (ftr West Wing is in my second-favourites. I have an actual list. Community's also in my second-favourites, and Parks and Recreations is in my third. >_>) Also Kinova, your music taste is awesome.


Hahaha, I'm so jealous of you for being able to do that - I am so very bad at ranking things, especially TV shows, because what makes good comedy is so different to what makes good drama, and I've got it in my head that drama is somehow 'better', and some shows I really like aren't really objectively that good (House, Merlin, Torchwood), and others are really great but I love them for the wrong reasons (my love of Warehouse 13 is evenly divided between 'excellent writing, characters and plot' and 'epic lesbian subtext').



sovram said:


> Dannichu you are absolutely correct. Community is great and I really can't wait till the fourth season. also, I beseech you to please consider watching Adventure Time. all of you.


I'm a little nervous about S4 without Dan Harmon, but I love the cast so much I'd watch them do just about anything. I've only seen a little of Adventure Time, but I really enjoyed it. This, I think (assuming you haven't heard already), is extremely relevant to your interests :)


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 25, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Hahaha, I'm so jealous of you for being able to do that - I am so very bad at ranking things, especially TV shows, because what makes good comedy is so different to what makes good drama, and I've got it in my head that drama is somehow 'better', and some shows I really like aren't really objectively that good (House, Merlin, Torchwood), and others are really great but I love them for the wrong reasons (my love of Warehouse 13 is evenly divided between 'excellent writing, characters and plot' and 'epic lesbian subtext').


It was/is super difficult and I share your tendency to rank drama over comedy - I think it's basically just way more difficult to make a _great_ comedy than it is to make a _great_ drama. I don't think I have a problem with personal favourites, but maybe all my favourite shows are just not as great as I think. :p But I do tend to move shows around from one ranking to another when I rewatch them. :v


----------



## sovram (Oct 25, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> I'm a little nervous about S4 without Dan Harmon, but I love the cast so much I'd watch them do just about anything. I've only seen a little of Adventure Time, but I really enjoyed it. This, I think (assuming you haven't heard already), is extremely relevant to your interests :)


I'm nervous too! I definitely understand that. and good! watch all of it! I have! :D

oh glob I had kind of forgotten about that (and Jake's new puppies) so excite.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 28, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Metallica or Tool
*Favourite Album:* Master of Puppets
*Favourite Song:* I love too many
*Favourite Composer:* Hans Zimmer, Jerry Goldsmith, Frank Ticheli
*Favourite Genre:* Anything but country or rap
*Favourite Album Art:* I never really look at any :/

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Anyone writing a good series
*Favourite Book:* _The Trumpet of the Swan_ by E. B. White
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter, Percy Jackson and the Olympians
*Favourite Poet:* I never really liked poetry... I like to read some of Music Dragon's old poems about people on this forum though
*Favourite Poem:* See above
*Favourite Playwright:* Never really got into plays
*Favourite Play:* Only ever saw Macbeth and A Christmas Carol, the latter was better in my opinion
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* I like Awkward Zombie, if that counts

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Probably Monty Python and the Holy Grail
*Favourite Director:* Don't know any directors
*Favourite Animated Film:* Mostly anything Pixar, some Disney
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* The Big Bang Theory
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Never really watched anything but SpongeBob SquarePants

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Dungeons and Dragons, Apples to Apples, Chutes and Ladders
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo, I guess

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* As long as I can go about my business, I don't care
*Favourite Animal:* Dragon
*Favourite Season:* They all suck
*Favourite Language:* Latin or anything else I can't speak fluently


----------



## Comatoad (Oct 31, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* All Time Low
*Favourite Album:* Don't Panic
*Favourite Song:* The Irony of Choking on a Lifesaver... and Let it Grow
*Favourite Composer:* NA
*Favourite Genre:* Punk/Indie Rock
*Favourite Album Art:* Gorillaz Plastic Beach

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Don't really have one...
*Favourite Book:* To Kill a Mockingbird
*Favourite Series:* Poppy
*Favourite Poet:* Dr Seuss
*Favourite Poem:* Unless
*Favourite Playwright:* NA
*Favourite Play:* The Music Man
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Naruto

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Godzilla vs Ghidora
*Favourite Director:* NA
*Favourite Animated Film* The Lorax
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* The Walking Dead
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* The Looney Tunes Show

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Zelda: Twilight Princess
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Hide and Go Seek
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Street/King of Fighters
*Favourite Game Studio:* Err.... Squarenix and Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Green... pink and black
*Favourite City:* New York
*Favourite Animal:* Malayan Tapir
*Favourite Season:* Spring and Autumn
*Favourite Language:* American English


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait, I thought of answers to some of the literature questions!

*Favourite Author*: Isaac Asimov 
*Favourite Book*: Fox in Socks by Dr Seuss
*Favourite Series*: Harry Potter
*Favourite Comic*: (incl. manga): If webcomics count, Dinosaur Comics


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 15, 2012)

*Music*

ehhh not really into this

*Favourite Song:* Decretum, Sis puella magica!

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Ursula Vernon
*Favourite Book:* ...problem is I inhale books like air but then, er, I exhale too
*Favourite Series:* Discworld
*Favourite Poem:* It has come to my attention - though I'm not much of a poetry reader
*Favourite Comic:* Digger, Fullmetal Alchemist

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Director:* Joss Whedon's stuff is the only stuff I've sought out on his name alone, but I can't say I'm strongly attached to his brand
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Firefly, ReGenesis (the first couple of seasons anyway)
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Puella Magi Madoka Magica

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Portal, Portal 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* these... these are the ones that require playing with people, right
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon has a special place in the part of my brain that has special places for things
*Favourite Game Studio:* Valve, I suppose

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* greyish-blue
*Favourite Animal:* arctic fox, I guess, or maybe spotted hyenas
*Favourite Season:* autumn, especially the middle bits
*Favourite Language:* it's great when text is in English since I can understand it


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Evanescence
*Favourite Album:* Fallen
*Favourite Song:* Hello
*F**avourite Genre:* Gothic-Rock

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* J.K. Rowling, L.J. Smith
*Favourite Book:* Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, Night World, Volume 1
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter, Night World
*Favourite Poet:* Edgar Allen Poe
*Favourite Poem:* The Raven

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Super Mario, Super Mario Advance 3: Super Mario 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Any board game!
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Mario

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Orange, green, brown, purple, pink
*Favourite City:* Las Vegas
*Favourite Animal:* Kangaroo, Elephant, Polar Bear
*Favourite Season:* The very beginning of autumn
*Favourite Language:* Finnish (I want to learn it someday)


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 18, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* LapFox Trax
*Favourite Album:* D.FREQ.CRUSH by Kitcaliber
*Favourite Song:* Radio Dreamin' by Kitcaliber
*Favourite Genre:* Electronic

*Literature*

*Favourite Book:* The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchett
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Fullmetal Alchemist, and if webcomics count, Homestuck and Fuck You Asshole

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Animated Film*Wreck-it Ralph
*Favourite Animated TV Series:*Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Yeah I don't watch TV much at all

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* The World Ends with You
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* I want to go to Tokyo someday :I
*Favourite Animal:* Any type of cat.
*Favourite Season:* Fall
*Favourite Language:* I would like to learn German or Japanese sometime, but English is my only language I know.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Nov 18, 2012)

seeing so many "I don't know any directors" posts in this thread made me angry

*Favourite Directors:* Christopher Nolan, Alfred Hitchcock, Sergio Leone, Paul Thomas Anderson, Quentin Tarantino, David Lynch, the Coen brothers, Rob Reiner, Martin Scorsese, Terrence Malick, David Fincher, Stanley Kubrick, Francis Ford Coppola, Ingmar Bergman, Hayao Miyazaki, Andrei Tarkovsky, Akira Kurosawa, Federico Fellini, Takeshi Kitano, Park Chan-wook, Wong Kar-wai, Sion Sono, Satoshi Kon, Makoto Shinkai, The Wachowskis, Jim Jarmusch, Robert Altman, Sidney Lumet, David Lean, Martin McDonagh, Tim Burton, Orson Welles


----------



## Adriane (Nov 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dashie said:


> seeing so many "I don't know any directors" posts in this thread made me angry


I assure you my reaction to the majority of Music fields is of greater magnitude. I find film to be an overrated artistic medium, however. At least in regards to commercial value.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 2, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist: *Dethklok
*Favourite Album: *Alive in Athens - Iced Earth
*Favourite Song: *Deth Starr - Tenacious D
*Favourite Composer: *Voltaire
*Favourite Genre: *Power/Thrash Metal
*Favourite Album Art: *Painkiller - Judas Priest

*Literature*

*Favourite Author: *Dan Abnett
*Favourite Book: *PS I Love You - Cecilia Ahern
*Favourite Series: *Horus Heresy Series
*Favourite Playwright: *Tennesse Williams
*Favourite Play: *Our Country's Good
*Favourite Comic (in cl. manga): *Batman: The Dark Knight Returns

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* The Dark Knight Rises
*Favourite Director:* Christopher Nolan (derp)
*Favourite Animated Film:* Up
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:*Game of Thrones
*Favourite Animated TV Series:*Gravity Falls

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Warhammer 40,000
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Dawn of War Series/God of War Series
*Favourite Game Studio:* Santa Monica Studios

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red/Brass
*Favourite City:* London
*Favourite Animal:* Giant dogs
*Favourite Season:* Autumn


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 3, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Constantly changing.  Recently, Depeche Mode, Cascada, Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
*Favourite Album:* I generally don't go by album.
*Favourite Song:* Also constantly changing.  Currently, Hey Beautiful by The Solids
*Favourite Composer:* Whoever did Montagues and Capulets, but I'm not very well-versed in classical music.  My best friend is majoring in composition and he's fantastic
*Favourite Genre:* Shifts from time to time, but right now it's 80s technopop
*Favourite Album Art:* Dark Side of the Moon

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* William Faulkner.
*Favourite Book:* Cloud Atlas.  It's so so so so so good
*Favourite Series:* Harry Potter.  But it's a very close call, with the Hunger Games, Redwall, Pendragon
*Favourite Poet:* Pablo Neruda.
*Favourite Poem:* The Red Wheelbarrow, by Willam Carlos Williams
*Favourite Playwright:* Shakespeare.  Call me a cliche
*Favourite Play:* Hard to say, but I'm a big fan of Hamlet
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Ultimate Spider-Man

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* damnit these are hard questions.  Ummmmmm Cloud Atlas probably
*Favourite Director:* Hitchcock*Favourite Animated Film:* The Emperor's New Groove
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Whose Line Is It Anyway?
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Teen Titans

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* There's a lot, but since Pokemon is a series I'd have to say my heart lies with Tony Hawk's Underground 2
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Stratego, Chess
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokemon.
*Favourite Game Studio:* Nintendo

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* Cable, WI, but Chicago is nice
*Favourite Animal:* Ocelot
*Favourite Season:* Summer!
*Favourite Language:* Just about anything from Europe is magic to me.  Jamaican and Swahili as well


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dashie said:


> seeing so many "I don't know any directors" posts in this thread made me angry
> 
> *Favourite Directors:* Christopher Nolan, Alfred Hitchcock, Sergio Leone, Paul Thomas Anderson, Quentin Tarantino, David Lynch, the Coen brothers, Rob Reiner, Martin Scorsese, Terrence Malick, David Fincher, Stanley Kubrick, Francis Ford Coppola, Ingmar Bergman, Hayao Miyazaki, Andrei Tarkovsky, Akira Kurosawa, Federico Fellini, Takeshi Kitano, Park Chan-wook, Wong Kar-wai, Sion Sono, Satoshi Kon, Makoto Shinkai, The Wachowskis, Jim Jarmusch, Robert Altman, Sidney Lumet, David Lean, Martin McDonagh, Tim Burton, Orson Welles


One day women will be allowed to direct films :(

(Lana Wachowski excepted of course, but she's still most famous for work in which the Wachowski Brothers are credited)


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 4, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> One day women will be allowed to direct films :(
> 
> (Lana Wachowski excepted of course, but she's still most famous for work in which the Wachowski Brothers are credited)


Sofia Coppola! Sofia Coppola is _fantastic_ and frankly that list is remiss to exclude her. And there are a couple other reasonably well known.

I mean, yes, the situation is horrific. But there are a few women out there directing films, and I think it's getting better.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 4, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> One day women will be allowed to direct films :(


in the same vein, name a female classical composer.

... thought so. I actually made up a pseudonym for if I ever finished the song I wanted my band class to play and I made it a male name just cause I thought a female name would be too suspicious as being fake -_-


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 5, 2012)

*Music*

*Favourite Composer:* Yoko Shimomura
*Favourite Genre:* J-pop, J-rock

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Rick Riordan
*Favourite Series:* _Warriors_ by Erin Hunter
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* _Fullmetal Alchemist_ by Hiromu Arakawa

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Animated Film* _Up!, Princess Mononoke_
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* _Doctor Who, Supernatural_
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* _Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Code Geass, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, Avatar_

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* _Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep_
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Capitalism (if cards count), Scrabble
*Favourite Video Game Series:* _Kingdom Hearts_
*Favourite Game Studio:* _Square-Enix_

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Red
*Favourite City:* New York, London
*Favourite Animal:* Cheetah
*Favourite Season:* Winter
*Favourite Language:* Latin


----------



## Adriane (Dec 5, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> in the same vein, name a female classical composer.


Clara Schumann, Amy Beach, Fanny Mendelssohn, Hildegard of Bingen, Nadia and Lili Boulanger...

There is also this.

I did make it a point in my gender soc class today, however, that most people can't name a woman classical composer (whereas everyone can name Bach, Beethoven, Mozart.)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll just answer these...:P

Miscellaneous

Favourite Colour: pink, perhaps...xD;
Favourite City: New York City was fun but i'd have to say Tokyo would be awesome X3
Favourite Animal: My dog :3
Favourite Season: Spring~<3
Favourite Language: Maybe Japanese, it's so cute XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do these feel so cliche. I really need to listen/read more.

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Queen
*Favourite Album:* I mostly listen to individual songs.
*Favourite Song:* Changes often, now it's Don't Stop Me Now and Bohemian Rhapsody.
*Favourite Composer:* Beethoven and Junichi Masuda. 
*Favourite Genre:* Classical & Rock.
*Favourite Album Art:* I don't own any albums.

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Rick Riordan & Lois Lowry.
*Favourite Book:* Heroes of Olympus: The Mark of Athena.
*Favourite Series:* Percy Jackson and LOTR.
*Favourite Poet:* Julia de Burgos.
*Favourite Poem:*_ Ay, ay, ay de la grifa negra_, by above.
*Favourite Playwright:* Moliere.
*Favourite Play:* The Imaginary Invalid.
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Dick Tracy.

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Lincoln, Perks of Being a Wallflower close behind.
*Favourite Director:* Steven Spielberg and George Lucas. 
*Favourite Animated Film* Up and the Toy Story series.
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Shifts a lot, but right now it's the Fresh Prince of Bel Air.
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Gravity Falls.

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Fable III
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Chess, Monopoly.
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Pokémon.
*Favourite Game Studio:* Chunsoft.

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue.
*Favourite City:* Boston.
*Favourite Animal:* Penguins.
*Favourite Season:* Winter because it's a tad colder than the rest of the year.
*Favourite Language:* Spanish. Can't go any better than you're native language.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 28, 2013)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Brian Fuller
*Favourite Album:* You know, I don't listen to that much music, though
*Favourite Song:* "I Fought the Law" takes the cake
*Favourite Composer:* even though I don't know any composers of the song
*Favourite Genre:* or the actual genre of the song.
*Favourite Album Art:* I have no idea what Album Art is


*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Eoin Colfer
*Favourite Book:* All the books I like are in a series, not just a single book
*Favourite Series:* Artemis Fowl
*Favourite Poet:* I have no clue
*Favourite Poem:* I don't know many poems
*Favourite Playwright:* I don't know much about playwrights
*Favourite Play:* or plays for that matter.
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* Bone


*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* 
*Favourite Director:* I don't know
*Favourite Animated Film* Tangled
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* Dead Like Me
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Gravity Falls, Adventure Time, MLP FiM, My Life as a Teenage Robot 


*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Pokemon Heartgold
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Jenga
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Sly Cooper
*Favourite Game Studio:* Game Freak and Sucker Punch


*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* Blue
*Favourite City:* I don't know many cities that I actually like
*Favourite Animal:* Cat
*Favourite Season:* Spring
*Favourite Language:* English


----------



## mewtini (Feb 28, 2013)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* um Michael Jackson? ?_?
*Favourite Album:* N/A
*Favourite Song:* ...at the moment Breakaway by Kelly Clarkson, but also sorta I Dreamed a Dream from Les Miserables (as sung by Anne Hathaway, specifically)

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* George Orwell all the way!
*Favourite Book:* Animal Farm by George Orwell!
*Favourite Series:* I guess the Fudge series by Judy Blume.
*Favourite Play:* I guess Broadway's Wicked?

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Forrest Gump
*Favourite Director:* Frank Darabont, I guess
*Favourite Animated Film* Up

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
*Favourite Traditional Game:* Monopoly
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Professor Layton, Pokemon
*Favourite Game Studio:* Level-5 (thanks WUE)

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:* sea-green-blueish
*Favourite City:* N/A, maybe Los Angeles
*Favourite Animal:* Dolphin, quetzal
*Favourite Season:* Summer (really late spring/early summer)
*Favourite Language:* English 'cause I understand it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 28, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> *Favourite Game Studio:* Game Freak (tee hee, I don't know where Layton's from)


Layton's from Level-5.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

*Music*

*Favourite Artist:* Uhhh...
*Favourite Album:*
*Favourite Song:*
*Favourite Composer:*
*Favourite Genre:* Video game XD;
*Favourite Album Art:*

*Literature*

*Favourite Author:* Hmmmn....H.P. Lovecraft, maybe. He was pretty trippy...o-o;
*Favourite Book:* GOTHIC AND LOLITA BIBLE! oh wait i dont have it but it'd be my fav =3
*Favourite Series:* Anything disney, likely XD
*Favourite Poet:*
*Favourite Poem:*
*Favourite Playwright:*
*Favourite Play:*
*Favourite Comic (incl. manga):* POKEMON! or di gi charat x3;

*Film/TV*

*Favourite Live-Action Film:* Hmn. I like the Spy Kids films! :3 they were cool XD
*Favourite Director:* Umn. Hayo Miazaki? o.O
*Favourite Animated Film* Alice in Wonderland OR Pokemon Jirachi Wishmaker :3
*Favourite Live-Action TV Series:* UHHHHH...
*Favourite Animated TV Series:* Hmn...Madoka Magica or my little pony: friendship is magic? XD; Or maybe the simpsons i duno

*Games*

*Favourite Video Game:* Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days or Smash Brothers!!!
*Favourite Traditional Game:* umn
*Favourite Video Game Series:* Maybe Kingdom Hearts now. Even tho i havent played much yet
*Favourite Game Studio:* uhhh?

*Miscellaneous*

*Favourite Colour:*...Pink? XD;
*Favourite City:* Tokyo? XD
*Favourite Animal:* Doggies! :3!
*Favourite Season:* Spring? :o
*Favourite Language:* Japanese is cute ^.^


----------

